# looking for jet prop



## bassin (Feb 7, 2014)

im looking for a jet prop for a 1996 mercury 25hp? thanks for any help.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 7, 2014)

Outboard jets


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 7, 2014)

A what?


----------



## semojetman (Feb 7, 2014)

A jet propelled prop?
Or a lower unit with a jet and prop?

Just kidding. You are looking for a jet pump.


----------



## bassin (Feb 7, 2014)

sorry. yes jet pump.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 7, 2014)

The whole pump or just the impeller?


----------



## bassin (Feb 7, 2014)

i need the whole pump. thanks


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Feb 7, 2014)

Outboard Jets


----------



## rockdamage (Feb 8, 2014)

1650


----------

